# TiVo.com crazy slow



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Just want to make sure it's not just my account, anyone else experiencing really slow loading (minutes or time out) browsing through TiVo.com (to do, season pass, web videos etc.)? It's been like this for weeks it seems like so not temporary web/server maintenance by them etc.


----------



## markwill (Aug 28, 2013)

consumedsoul said:


> Just want to make sure it's not just my account, anyone else experiencing really slow loading (minutes or time out) browsing through TiVo.com (to do, season pass, web videos etc.)? It's been like this for weeks it seems like so not temporary web/server maintenance by them etc.


Yep, for me too. I gave up using it.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

markwill said:


> Yep, for me too. I gave up using it.


Chatted w/ support:

"Niles: I can definitely address this issue with you. At the moment we are still updating that, but hopefully we will be seeing an update to fix those soon."

I asked what the scope of the issue is...

"This can take quite a while to recover and correctly link all web sites to hyperlinks. No final ETA yet though."

I asked if they can post ETA/status somewhere...

"Niles: I completely understand and I personally would like an ETA for it. However, they just don't have an official one yet."


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

consumedsoul said:


> Chatted w/ support:
> 
> "Niles: I can definitely address this issue with you. At the moment we are still updating that, but hopefully we will be seeing an update to fix those soon."
> 
> ...


Here is my version of that conversation:

1. I cannot help you with this issue.
2. I have no idea what is wrong.
3. I have no idea when it will be fixed.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

zordude said:


> Here is my version of that conversation:
> 
> 1. I cannot help you with this issue.
> 2. I have no idea what is wrong.
> 3. I have no idea when it will be fixed.


Pretty much.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

It is slower than some other sites I visit but it has never timed out. I used it just a few days ago for activation and then more recently to transfer SPs. When copying SPs, it popped up a 'loading' message for what seemed like 15 seconds and then I was able to proceed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I had this problem a long time ago. I contacted a TiVo rep that use to frequent this forum. I gave him complete access to my account and after a couple of days he did something on their end to fix it. Ever since it's still been slow, taking 20+ seconds to log in, but it's never timed out or taken 2+ minutes like it use to. I have no idea what he did to fix it, and he no longer frequents this forum (may not even work at TiVo any more) so I can't even ask.


----------



## JohnnyO (Nov 3, 2002)

zordude said:


> Here is my version of that conversation:
> 
> 1. I cannot help you with this issue.
> 2. I have no idea what is wrong.
> 3. I have no idea when it will be fixed.


Yeah, but think what they save in Customer Service Representative Salaries being able to give answers like that!

And I'd bet you that everything they are measured on (quickly answering the call, etc., ) still shows the CSR doing an excellent job. Awards all around!


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

The site has been slow as heck for quite awhile now in my experience, I'm talking a couple of months at least. I usually do something on another tab until the TiVo site finally loads - never times out - just takes forever. 

And it will give me an error when switching from one TiVo to the other, I have to reload the page.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

yep, it's been slow for months. There really is no excuse.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

It was ok for speed for me until they redid the website recently. Now a lot of the tivo website is useless. I get a lot of timeout, extremely slow loading, or just errors.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

berg0449 said:


> It was ok for speed for me until they redid the website recently. Now a lot of the tivo website is useless. I get a lot of timeout, extremely slow loading, or just errors.


That's when it started for me as well, it looks as if they started to update parts of the website and when that happened the site got really bad.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

berg0449 said:


> It was ok for speed for me until they redid the website recently. Now a lot of the tivo website is useless. I get a lot of timeout, extremely slow loading, or just errors.


This. Now it's painful.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

The new tivo.com is absolutely worthless. Pages time out more often than not. Surely they must be aware of what an epic failure the redesign was??


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I never have pages time out, but it is still glacially slow....pathetic for a technology company...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TiVo must be using the same people that built the government health care site.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

steve614 said:


> TiVo must be using the same people that built the government health care site.


If that were the case it wouldn't work. TiVo.com might be slow, but I don't have any issues getting to anything on the website.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Slow is one thing. But I often get "We're Sorry. We are having technical difficulties" error messages when doing simple things like looking at My Shows or My To Do List.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

tim1724 said:


> Slow is one thing. But I often get "We're Sorry. We are having technical difficulties" error messages when doing simple things like looking at My Shows or My To Do List.


Don't get those messages....but very slow.


----------



## RSCHOON (Sep 7, 2013)

This is a huge issue in my opinion, it's painfully slow to the point of being almost unusable. How can this even be in this day and age? 

I would rather they stopped trying and just integrated with tvguide.com or something. I put my TiVo credentials in there and just use that to search and then send the record commands to my TiVo box from there. 

Basically, this site is a complete embarrassment to the company right now.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm on the bandwagon too. The website should compliment the Tivo service, especially when they are intertwined.
I've all but given up on the website too, which is a shame, because it really does reflect on Tivo. This is especially true for potential customers, like me, who were almost turned off by visiting the site and seeing how slow it was before I bought into Tivo.

Really Tivo, you can fix this. Just do it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I think they just wanted it to match the speed of a Premiere...


----------



## rogmatic (Sep 17, 2009)

I think they want you to use the app instead - which is generally better anyway. I liked looking at the top picks on the website to see if there were any new shows I needed to record, but otherwise the app is easier to navigate.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

rogmatic said:


> I think they want you to use the app instead - which is generally better anyway. I liked looking at the top picks on the website to see if there were any new shows I needed to record, but otherwise the app is easier to navigate.


The only app I know about only works from inside your home network. Is there another app that works outside your home, from the internet?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

marklyn said:


> The only app I know about only works from inside your home network. Is there another app that works outside your home, from the internet?


Yes, the same app that works from INSIDE your home network  but with a few limitations. You can still schedule recordings, edit your SP list, view guide info, see what's on your My Shows list, search for shows, etc.

And, I agree -- the app is MUCH easier to use than the Web site.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Yes, the same app that works from INSIDE your home network  but with a few limitations. You can still schedule recordings, edit your SP list, view guide info, see what's on your My Shows list, search for shows, etc.
> 
> And, I agree -- the app is MUCH easier to use than the Web site.


I don't use the app because of the fact that it doesn't work outside of your home network. If it did, then that would be a different story.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

marklyn said:


> I don't use the app because of the fact that it doesn't work outside of your home network. If it did, then that would be a different story.


It *DOES* work outside your home network; I use it all the time when I'm at work....OUTSIDE my home network. Have you ever tried using it outside your home network? Plenty of people will tell you the same thing -- it definitely DOES work. As I said, there are a couple limitations, but I outlined above what the app can do OUTSIDE your home network...I've scheduled recordings, deleted recordings, modified recordings, edited my Season Pass list, searched for shows, checked what's on with the guide. It's plenty useful OUTSIDE my home network...


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> It *DOES* work outside your home network; I use it all the time when I'm at work....OUTSIDE my home network. Have you ever tried using it outside your home network? Plenty of people will tell you the same thing -- it definitely DOES work. As I said, there are a couple limitations, but I outlined above what the app can do OUTSIDE your home network...I've scheduled recordings, deleted recordings, modified recordings, edited my Season Pass list, searched for shows, checked what's on with the guide. It's plenty useful OUTSIDE my home network...


It just goes to a 'searching for TiVo boxes..." and then comes up with a message stating "Not connected to Wireless Network", which I am, outside of my home.
Behind that error box, I can see that it says " No compatible Boxes found.
No compatible Tivo boxes were found. This may be because you are away from your WiFi network"

Not sure what's going on here.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Did you ever set it up for out of home use? You have to do that once on your network..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> And, I agree -- the app is MUCH easier to use than the Web site.


I haven't used the web site for things like this, but the app has a lot of the same kinds of problems the Tivo's native interface has.. if you try to do a view upcoming and go back, or go into the details of ANY show then back... you're back at the top of the list, not where you
were..

SIGH.. (Yes, I'll write this up at forum.tivo.com)


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I think they just wanted it to match the speed of a Premiere...


That must be it. TiVo has to run the website at a slower speed for the Premiere.
Hmmm, increase the web site speed, or brick all Premiere units out in the wild... 
Tough choice!


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

mattack said:


> Did you ever set it up for out of home use? You have to do that once on your network..


I have the option turned on that allows network access if that is what you mean, but I still cannot connect to it outside of my home network. It still gives me the no compatible boxes found message.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

marklyn said:


> I have the option turned on that allows network access if that is what you mean, but I still cannot connect to it outside of my home network. It still gives me the no compatible boxes found message.


Try deleting the app and reinstalling


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> Try deleting the app and reinstalling


no change.


----------



## Nailz (Jan 24, 2014)

Still on the fence on whether to buy Roamio & Mini combo. These types of threads give me pause.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Nailz said:


> Still on the fence on whether to buy Roamio & Mini combo. _*These types of threads give me pause*_.


You mean because the Web site is slow, you wouldn't buy their hardware?


----------



## Nailz (Jan 24, 2014)

Bierboy said:


> You mean because the Web site is slow, you wouldn't buy their hardware?


Yes. It's my understanding that the TiVo hardware has to connect with Tivo over the internet. Also account management and some features are accessed via Tivo's web interface. It does give me pause before spending $500 for a service, aside from the hardware investment, to learn users are having problems. Just me I guess.

Curtis


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

marklyn said:


> I have the option turned on that allows network access if that is what you mean, but I still cannot connect to it outside of my home network. It still gives me the no compatible boxes found message.


Well, at least once I have set it up, I can still go to Setup when out of home, and I just did.

It's shown as "Step 4: Setting up out-of-home-streaming"

When INITIALLY setting it up, you have a checkbox to enable that is called either that, or something very close to that.. You have to do the INITIAL setup on your home network.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Nailz said:


> Yes. It's my understanding that the TiVo hardware has to connect with Tivo over the internet....


The hardware, however, does NOT connect to the TiVo Web site...


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

I just visited the site at 8:03 CDST and it was pretty quick. Loaded right up.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

Nailz said:


> Still on the fence on whether to buy Roamio & Mini combo. These types of threads give me pause.


Nailz, I certainly wouldn't hesitate because of this! I think my 'issue' is actually resolved because, although I can't connect to my Tivo via the app (directly), I do see that you can use the app to connect to the Tivo service and that seems to be suitable for me.

I was with TW cable year ago and got ticked off at them for whatever reason, don't remember, not important now.
Moved to Dish for about 3 years and got tired of some issues that weren't being resolved (fast enough) for me, then I went to DirecTV for about 10 years, and although I had a good experience, I wanted the Tivo experience back and moved back to cable since the Roamio's are now available.

Yes, there are occasional problems, but the benefits and enjoyment I get out of the Roamio and Tivo service is FAR BETTER than not having it. Tivo engineers designed their software very intuitively and with features and design thoughts for people who really watch TV.

As a computer network admin who has been in this business since 1985, it's difficult to buy anything electronic that always and totally lives up to 100% of everyone's expectations. Yes, there are some times when I'm frustrated but I don't regret my investment and I'm always ready to accept some blame for any deficiencies on my end related to a problem.


----------



## Nailz (Jan 24, 2014)

Bierboy said:


> The hardware, however, does NOT connect to the TiVo Web site...


Lets agree to disagree then. I suppose you cannot go to the Tivo website and manage your DVR to do list and other features.

Curtis


----------



## Nailz (Jan 24, 2014)

marklyn said:


> Nailz, I certainly wouldn't hesitate because of this! I think my 'issue' is actually resolved because, although I can't connect to my Tivo via the app (directly), I do see that you can use the app to connect to the Tivo service and that seems to be suitable for me.
> 
> I was with TW cable year ago and got ticked off at them for whatever reason, don't remember, not important now.
> Moved to Dish for about 3 years and got tired of some issues that weren't being resolved (fast enough) for me, then I went to DirecTV for about 10 years, and although I had a good experience, I wanted the Tivo experience back and moved back to cable since the Roamio's are now available.
> ...


Thanks Marklyn. I agree with you that electronics do not always live up to their specifications or marketing. That's why I have been reading as much as I can on this forum. It's the customers/smart tech guys/gals to whom I am grateful that share their experiences, lesson learned and solutions.

I am not shy around AV/IT gear. I don't claim to know everything though. I do know that if Tivo chooses to charge $500 for lifetime service, I want to know what I am getting and if others are satisfied. If the Tivo network is having issues then this could affect the Tivo hardware performance.

I have already decided that the Tivo solution, on paper, is what I am looking for. The cost, for me and my budget, is kinda high. The cost is less than an HTPC/extenders solution for me. When I do the math I can start saving money after about 2 years if I buy Tivo verses renting the cable company's equipment.

There is a BIG caveat for ME. If the Tivo equipment and service are not solid it is on me to work with Tivo or the cable company. If I rent the equipment from the cable company I will only have them to deal with and I can return/swap out the equipment whenever I want. I could even kick them to the curb and go with another solution.

Curtis


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

Not sure what takes longer, trying to use tivo.com or rebooting a Tivo unit?


----------



## Nailz (Jan 24, 2014)

Ziggy86 said:


> Not sure what takes longer, trying to use tivo.com or rebooting a Tivo unit?


Do you think the two may be connected? Does the Tivo unit have to phone home to verify that it is an authorized/activated piece of equipment?

Curtis


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

Nailz said:


> Yes. It's my understanding that the TiVo hardware has to connect with Tivo over the internet. Also account management and some features are accessed via Tivo's web interface. It does give me pause before spending $500 for a service, aside from the hardware investment, to learn users are having problems. Just me I guess.
> 
> Curtis


Trust me it is not just you. If I had know back then about the problems the Roamio's are having I would not have purchased one until the next year and half. To spend so much on a DVR box just pisses me off to no end just to be told by support oh it's fault. Fu*king really!!! On top of that how about the two or so outages that took everybody down that exposed the Tivo boxes were so depended on the Tivo servers. I mean hell, I realize they contacted the servers for some stuff but never that much!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mburnno said:


> Trust me it is not just you. If I had know back then about the problems the Roamio's are having I would not have purchased one until the next year and half. To spend so much on a DVR box just pisses me off to no end just to be told by support oh it's fault. Fu*king really!!! On top of that how about the two or so outages that took everybody down that exposed the Tivo boxes were so depended on the Tivo servers. I mean hell, I realize they contacted the servers for some stuff but never that much!


And just what does that have to do with TiVo's Web site? You guys are arguing apples/oranges. The Web site has absolutely NOTHING to do with connecting to the hardware....


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

mburnno said:


> Trust me it is not just you. If I had know back then about the problems the Roamio's are having I would not have purchased one until the next year and half. To spend so much on a DVR box just pisses me off to no end just to be told by support oh it's fault. Fu*king really!!! On top of that how about the two or so outages that took everybody down that exposed the Tivo boxes were so depended on the Tivo servers. I mean hell, I realize they contacted the servers for some stuff but never that much!


I've had a Roamio Plus and 3 minis for about 8 months now with almost no problems. Minis talk to the Plus just fine and Netflix and other apps on the Plus load up pretty fast.

My router is an Apple Air and consistently deliver 20-25 mbps. Modem is a Motorola surfboard that has always outperformed the CC's modem.

All in all, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Nailz (Jan 24, 2014)

tds4182 said:


> I've had a Roamio Plus and 3 minis for about 8 months now with almost no problems. Minis talk to the Plus just fine and Netflix and other apps on the Plus load up pretty fast.
> 
> My router is an Apple Air and consistently deliver 20-25 mbps. Modem is a Motorola surfboard that has always outperformed the CC's modem.
> 
> All in all, I'm a happy camper!


This is good to hear! Do the mini's stream Netflix well?


----------



## tds4182 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nailz said:


> This is good to hear! Do the mini's stream Netflix well?


I haven't tried Netflix on the minis so I can't answer that question.

Netflix from the Plus is pretty good.

Update (2/21 @ 4:51 CDST): Just watched episode 2 of Season 1 of House of Cards on my office mini and all went very well. Episode was 49:01 long and was up really fast.

My only complaint is that the mini didn't realize that I had previously entered my Netflix username and password on the Roamio Plus so I had to reenter that on the mini.

Other than that, all is good!


----------

